
Trump White House quietly cancels NASA research verifying greenhouse gas cuts - clumsysmurf
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/05/trump-white-house-quietly-cancels-nasa-research-verifying-greenhouse-gas-cuts
======
olliej
Republicans have been anti-science (and education in general) for decades. Is
this surprising to anyone?

There is no way to be both pro education and science and also be pro-
Republican Party as it is today.

~~~
SamReidHughes
I hope there is a level of funding for science and education at which you'd
say there's too much.

~~~
craftyguy
Sure, you can't throw an unlimited amount of funding at anything and have its
productivity scale accordingly.

The difference here is that we're at the point of straight up denying that
there's a problem and removing all funding from important programs.

------
8bitsrule
In this case the adjective 'potentially suicidal' belongs in front of 'White
House'. Un-freaking-believably stupid.

